# Vacuum asperators



## ratflinger (Nov 22, 2009)

I see the points people are making about degaussing with vacuum. Are ya'll doing this strictly on glass carboys or will the Better Bottles stand up to 18" - 20" of vacuum?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2009)

The vacuum wil NOT work on Better Bottles. See the other discussion from a few days ago.


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 22, 2009)

Yah, didn't figure it would, but thought I would ask. Guess I could pick up a couple of glass carboys for degassing.

I take it from some of the posts I've read that most people don't believe the paddle &amp; drill removes enough of the C02. I generally don't see any signs of this except in one batch where there did appear to be a few fine bubbles at the top of glass of freshly poured wine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2009)

Its not the degassing that sold me on it its the not having to lift a 6 gallon carboy off the floor anytmore when its full cause I have a bad back and now bottling a 6 gallon batch in 4 minutes instead of about 1/2 an hour using the Boun Vino auto filler attached!


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 23, 2009)

I just got a vacuum pump and racked two batches on my bench yesterday. Not only does it transfer the wine at the same height, it also helps to degass during transfer.


----------



## Scott B (Nov 23, 2009)

Wade, would you give me some details on how the pump works while bottling. Never thought about using it for bottling. Is it just using the on/off switch when the bottle is full? 4 min. sound great!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Scott I'm not Wade but no you don't need to use the on/ off switch. That gives too much variability in filling height. The bottler is made so when a certain level is reached in the bottle, it flips to the off position. Move the thing to a new bottle, trip the thingy and it fills the next bottle. The fill height is adjustable that's why Wade said it took a few bottles to get the right fill height.


----------



## Scott B (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 


I now know what I am goting to ask Santa for this Christmas!


----------



## Wild Duk (Nov 24, 2009)

Who sells this pump that you guys are referring too....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2009)

You can buy them on ebay or other places. Check some of the other posts relating to this for links, etc.


Here is one to start with
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=6938&amp;PN=1


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2009)

Dont get the oiled unit from Valley Vintner!!!!! They do sell an oiless unit now but you can get 1 of these off of Ebay cheaper. They dont have to be brand new as nothing touches your wine exept the racking hoses which you probably already have. Rich(appleman) is actually the 1 who started this madness and we thank him. Im not sure but Tim Vandergrift(technical advisor from W.E.) may be the 1 who got all this in motion after an article in Wine Maker Mag where he bought a used unit from a Morgue and used it.


----------



## Wayne1 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have one of the medical vacuum pumps that I got off of Ebay for $50 - used it for the first time to degass and it worked great. I have a question for those who use this - after 15 minutes of running there was still a lot of gas coming out but the unit seemed to be getting hot and it occurred to me that in its intended use it was probably not ever used that long so I turned it off -I was wondering how long people run these for?


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 26, 2009)

I only buy new. This way I know it will have a warranty if something is wrong. One time I bought something that was used that was off on e-bay. When I got the thing it didn't work and the seller wont give my money back. Never again that I will buy something is used. THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION!!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 26, 2009)

I can certainly understand that "once burned, twice shy " thinking.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 26, 2009)

If it needs more degassing, simply give it another go at a later time after it cools off. I have run mine almost continously for most of the day before when I had <STRIKE>40 - 50 </STRIKE>a lot of carboys to transfer. Just because it pulls bubbles doesn't mean it has gas in it. You could just be pulling bubbles. The small bubbles are gas- the bigger ones are just air bubbles.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with appleman. You have to watch for the size bubbles being released. The smaller ones in the beginning are C02 and the bigger are just air being drawn through your wine. I too can run my vacuum pump very long with no heat but it probably depends on how you are using it. When Im degassing a wine I dont do the same as others. I pull a strong vacuum and then shut it off while holding that pressure. Not sure if yours will do this but with mine I get it up to around 18" of vacuum and then shut it off and turn the knob all the way down fast to the point where the knob wont go anymore, this stops all air from going in or out. If it drops very far Ill do it again until it will hold a good vacuum. That how I determine if its degassed when it will hold a vacuum of around 16-18" for 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 28, 2009)

This has probably already been answered but what size tubing do you need to use with an Invacare Aspirator?


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 28, 2009)

Joan said:


> This has probably already been answered but what size tubing do you need to use with an Invacare Aspirator?



I think 3/8, but you can nipple it to any size you want.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats the unit that Rich and Gaudet have I believe. If any were used then these fittings could have been replaced changing that size so it would be better to just unscrew that fitting and bring it to Home Depot or your local hardware store or even a brew shop. You might want to ask more specifically at what point on the machine cause you will need a few hoses most likely. Also ask wether its inside diameter or outside. I have 2 different sizes on mine and then the usual racking hoses from carboy to carboy.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought it new and it has connecting tubing and a canister with it. I have a bunch of different sized tubing so I should be okay. As you said I can always buy connectors if I need them. I was just curious.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 28, 2009)

I can use the supplied tubing with degassing. For racking, I used the 3/8" tubing because that fits my racking canes. Sorry I didn't see this sooner- been a bit busy today working on the winery a bit.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 28, 2009)

Not a problem, Rich. Thanks for that info. (See what you started?)

Is there any reason why you can't use the cane part of an auto siphon?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont see why not, its basically the same thing as a normal racking cane. So Joan, getting tired of lifting these obnoxiously heavy carboys?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, I made the leap myself today and the vacuum aspirator should be here within 10 days or so. My back isn't so happy lifting carboys around either and I have a lot of holiday bottling to do (thanks for that earlier post on using the automatic bottle filler with an aspirator, Wade).


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Joan it could be used to get started, but I hate taking hoses on and off. I leave the autosiphon alone for those quick single transfers and have a different setup for both degassing and transfer. The canes themselves are cheap so I just bought a few and cut them however they fit best for the job at hand.


Brewgrrl your back will thank you also!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2009)

I can still do the lifting although I probably shouldn't! I'm just excited to know that my wine will be degassed for sure! Bottling will be easier and quicker too.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 29, 2009)

Brewgirl....to save your back, get a carboy dolly....essentially it is nothing more than a plant dolly built to handle the weight

its worth it


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Al. I did check those out after reading a post from Wade. But I think I need an elevator actually - all of my brewing and wine activities are upstairs in the kitchen, but the fermenting area is down in the basement... I mean, "the cellar."



A few trips up and down the stairs with a full 6 gallon glass carboy and my back is not happy. Also though, the safety hazards of doing this with glass have crossed my mind more than once. The reason I've always all the racking/bottling upstairs is that I was concerned that any musty-basement stuff could contaminate the fermentables with mold. But now I think we've gotten that problem in our house fixed and I've already picked out a nice, strong table for having my whole operation (sans the brew boil) downstairs. I actually woke up this morning thinking about how all this would work... how much easier it would be to rack, degas, bottle... not quite visions of sugar plums but it was dancing in my head.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2009)

Brewgrrl, Doesyour cellar have stone walls and a dirt floor like mine?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

No, just the standard cinderblock stuff. But it's 60 years old and the previous owner had it refinished and didn't realize there was a mold problem going on behind the wood paneling.





Wow, you really DO have a cellar! Well, if it worked for medieval European wine-makers...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

You know, with a set of longer tubing maybe I COULD move liquid up and down those stairs on brew day or bottling day... hmmm... letting the aspirator run a bit more with newly brewed wort would actually help aerate it... 

The madness never really ends with this hobby, does it?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont know if the tubing would handle a hot wort! I wouldnt want to move a liquid like this to a vessel where I couldnt see it also, you could be creating a volcano upstairs and spilling it all over the place, besides you know how every carboy is a different size!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

No worries, Wade - I have a wort chiller (always better to pitch yeast ASAP and it also keeps the aromatic hops from over-cooking) AND I have a six and a half gallon carboy for the primary.



Plenty of room for a five gallon wort and a little volcano.

It's so crazy it just might work... bwah-ha-haaaa...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Also, the pump and the receiving carboy would be in the same place (downstairs) so I'd be more concerned about making sure I didn't leave any beautiful wort upstairs by mistake. Maybe tilting the cooled boil pot with a carboy wedge and then securing the racking tube with a clip before I went downstairs to start the pump...


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2009)

Madness? What madness do you soeak of?


I don't use my cellar because I'm not mad enough to think I could carry a full 6 gallon carboy up or down th0se stairs. I also don't want to carry a case of full wine bottles up and down them either.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

If I try this with my next batch of beer I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes Joan, now you see why I was offended when I bought my first 3-gallon glass carboy for wine and the guy tried to push me into getting a carboy handle "so you can carry it easier." Easier? Dude, I could play catch with a full 3-gallon glass carboy after all the beer and wine I've been hauling around! Sheesh!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

(maybe I just look dainty)


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Just drill a small j=hole under a heater or something to hide the hole cause you dont want the hose any longer then it will need to be, the longer the hose the harder your pump will have to work and probably put more pressure on an empty carboy with vacuum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Wade. I would be sad if I imploded my biggest glass carboy or overheated a new pump.


----------



## Darryl (Nov 29, 2009)

OK... yall did it!!!!!!!
I pick-up an aspirator on Ebay today... can't wait to give it a try!!!


Wade, I was looking at the pic in your post... when you degas, you pull a vacuum on the full carboy and leave it for 30 min.??? Do you do this 1 time or more????
Thanks,


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you get a good deal Darryl?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Wade, I've been thinking about this. If I just use the pump to run cooled wort or freshly mixed must DOWNstairs, it doesn't seem like that would require much pressure, even with the longer hose. What do you think? I would have gravity on my side so it would just be getting the initial run started, wouldn't it? 

(I was joking about running anything UPstairs - I think I can safely bottle in the basement now - although messing with the laws of gravity might be fun)


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Yes Joan, now you see why I was offended when I bought my first 3-gallon glass carboy for wine and the guy tried to push me into getting a carboy handle "so you can carry it easier." Easier? Dude, I could play catch with a full 3-gallon glass carboy after all the beer and wine I've been hauling around! Sheesh!




Yep, I undersatnd that completely! Don't those guys know we juggle 3 threes? Sheesh!


----------



## Darryl (Nov 29, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Did you get a good deal Darryl?





Hi Goodfella,
I got it for 75.00 plus 13.67 shipping...


----------



## Darryl (Nov 29, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Did you get a good deal Darryl?



HI Goodfella,


I got it for $75.00 plus $13.67 shipping...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Brewgrrrl, downstairs even with a longer hose would be no problem, but I thought you were talking about racking a liquid from the basement to the 1st floor and that might put a starin on an empty carboy cause thats where all the vacuum is applied so that emty carboy would have had to been upstairs with the pump and gravity would not be on your sude there. 
Darryll, it may require several times cause I would do it until it held a vac of around 16-18". I usually let it run a bit at first to get rid of most of the gas in the wine and then do the time elapsed method to see how good a job I did. Each wine is different but usually after running the pump for awhile the first time it will hold around 12" and by the 3rd time Ill all set.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 29, 2009)

I wouldn't test the limits of how high can you go. Just be happy you can do it on level ground and not have to lift that bad boy any more. 

Wade, I just ordered the buon vino auto filler this morning. I will be asking for your assistance once again. Once I get it in and am ready to bottle some blackberry wine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Simple, There are 2 hoses with the bottler, I just connect my vacuum pump to the small hose on top of the bottler which is actually the shutoff mechanism. I just use the very flexible hose with the little fittings on both ends that come commercially with these units that mount to hospital fittings right to the very small hose that would normally go to an overflow bottle like shown on the website. You will get some wine in your overflow bottle using it for bottling, I just clean mine out afterwards


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

wade said:


> You will get some wine in your overflow bottle using it for bottling, I just clean mine out afterwards



Gee Wade, how do you clean out your overflow bottle?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Since that was brand new you guessed right. Opening 1 of them without busting the dang clips though was touch, you have to nip the sides off them to do so.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2009)

My overflow bottle is more a canister that holds about a quart. It is plastic and has a snap on lid- very easy to drink from- errhh, clean.


----------



## ratflinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Got my fleabay aspirator this week, but it came w/o a canister. I guess any quart size thick wall glass container will do, as long as I can seal the top.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

When I was finished racking yesterday there was a combination of peach chenin blanc, pinot noir, and cherry desert wine in the (brand new) plastic overflow container. It was sort of like sangria.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2009)

LOL Sounds delish!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea, rat, anything like that should work.


----------



## admiral (Dec 5, 2009)

ratflinger, try this link:

http://www.medexsupply.com/products/pid-8643/AlliedHealthcare1200ccPlasticR.htm


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> When I was finished racking yesterday there was a combination of peach chenin blanc, pinot noir, and cherry desert wine in the (brand new) plastic overflow container. It was sort of like sangria.




Brewgrrl if you set the orange cap up right with the small racking cane or fittings, you shouldn't get any overflow in the jar. Keep the cane just inside the lid for the suction side or evenkeep the fitting inside the cap if you need one. Just turn down the vacuum as it gets close to the top and shut it off when almost where you want it. It will stop almost immediately if the suction is down. It takes a little practice. It has been over a year and hundreds of gallons transferred since I had anything in the overflow from racking.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont get any in the jar from racking following applemans suggestions here but when using the bottler I do and dont think there is a way around that except with a jug in between like I stated in the thread about Boun Vino. I bought the solid bung today for this purpose.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, I got a lot better as time went on - the overflow was from the first three of the five rackings I did. I didn't get any during the last two (yay!). Thanks for the tips.




Although the sangria-like treat the end, well who can really complain...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

Wade, I'd like to see pictures when you're done with that. I'd been thinking about altering a small bung for working with the aspirator and my gallon batches.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2009)

I like that idea, Brewgrrl. I'd like a photo too.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2009)

I have some silicone bungs that have two holes already in them and a rubber flapper on top. I haven't had to yet, but could cut the flap off and slip fittings or something in the two holes so I didn't need to drill a rubber stopper for the two holes. Let me grap a picture of the stoppers for you here. 










This one isn't quite like what I have, but should give you an idea of them.



http://www.google.com/product_url?q...RAAAAAAAAAAA&amp;gl=us&amp;hl=en&amp;sa=image


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet! Where did you find those???


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't remember right now. They may have even been from the place the picture shows. I just checked and they do have the four holes like in the picture. Just plug the holes you don't need with a screw or something.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2009)

How big are the holes? They look tiny!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Sure, ask me that tonight. They are out in the winery and I'm in the house! Seriously if I remember right they are around a quarter inch- maybe a hair less. They are intended to be the air vent holes and the flapper seals them shut. Positive pressure in the carboy opens the flap and lets air out. Where there is a hole, there is a way! Seriously, I haven't had a need to use the jug idea yet.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

Well there you go, Joan. Ask him that and get a very technical answer that leaves us thinking... FLAPS??!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2009)

I know not flaps!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

I did get a funny sort of vintage 1920's image in my head when he mentioned "flapper seals" but I don't see what that has to do with wine...


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2009)

Nope, I don't see the connection to pinnipeds either.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

(please forgive us, Appleman. We are obviously not worthy)


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2009)

LOL


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry ladies. You just lost me with that train of thought...................


----------



## Joanie (Dec 6, 2009)

It's okay, I'm often derailed! =)


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 6, 2009)

appleman said:


> Sorry ladies. You just lost me with that train of thought...................


Sweet! We'll call it even then.





Seriously though, thanks for all of the advice on these gizmos. It's already made a big difference in my wine-tending (and free time - yay!).


----------



## Scott B (Dec 11, 2009)

Wade,
Sorry for asking a question you may have already answered.


Looking at your photo of the Vacuum pump racking system you have, 


the Outgoing carboy has a racking cain and hose going to the Receiving carboy, is there a racking cain in the Receiving carboy?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

(I know I'm not Wade but I think I have some information about this)




You have to use a racking cane in the outgoing carboy. I also used one in the receiving carboy (as I think everyone else does too). This allows you to minimize and also control the amount of splashing (although it's happening in a vacuum so that's not as crucial - and some people prefer to splash a bit to get all of the CO2 out). I raised the racking cane in the receiving carboy towards the end of the racking process to maximize the endfill level and also assist in avoiding the potential end-of-rack air rush if the vacuum wasn't shut down quickly at the end of the rack. If the end of the racking cane is under the liquid at the end, there can be an unfortunate "whoosh" of air if you're not careful.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2009)

I use a short 6 inch piece of racking cane for that. I can adjust it up or down to avoid the air going into the wine. To control splashing, just put tension on the hose of that cane and it tilts to the side a bit and hits the side of the carboy and runs down instead of splashing a lot. If I want to splash the wine on transfer, just tilt the hose until the cane centers.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you. 
I am waiting on FED EX today to bring me my Ebay Vacuum pump. 


Hope to be up and racking by tomorrow morning. YEA!!!


What is that sound???? 
Why is VACUUM MAN!!! able to rack tall carboys in a single bould!!!!


----------



## Fly*guy (Dec 11, 2009)

having the pump now and understanding how to move wine from one place to the other...... I have to ask..... can you filter the wine while you are in the process of racking from one carboy to the other and thereby save an additional step or won't the system filter well enough to allow this?

Using the Schuco 130 pump, but currently only have the vinbrite gravity filter.

Does it help to run wine through a water filter then try polishing it with the vinbrite filter or would the wine still require a standing,(clearing), period after it is filtered this way?

Always looking for a better way to complete this processes....




if only there was a way to help the waiting after all is done and you want so bad to taste the final aged product... this "sport" is just sooooo unfair


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2009)

you can insert a Whole house filter in between the 2 carboys and filter it to the point where you dont have to use another filter at all, just make sure that the wine is already clear or you can use a rough filter and fine filter it later with your vinbrite. I dont think youll be ale to use the vinbrite with the vacuum pump though as it will put too much pressure on the this filter and probably tear it. I have the vinbrite also and will be not using i anymore soon. Ill probalby give it to a friend. I think appleman as a good source for filters for a whole house filter.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 12, 2009)

IT WORKS, IT WORK!!!!!!!



Here is some photos of the result.
WOW I had used a drill motor and wisk to degas this batch for an hour before hooking it up to the vacuum pump. Look at all these bubbles still in the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2009)

Those look like big bubbles in the pic which are probably not C02. Im sure you did get some more out though. Everything looks great! Wait till you rack and bottle, thats where the love comes in!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 12, 2009)

Scott, where did you get your "T" that's in the cap?

Wade, those are oak chips!! =)


----------



## Scott B (Dec 12, 2009)

Joan I got it at Lowes. It was the only one they had. I am going to try to fine a place that sells the Elbow I see in Wades photo.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 13, 2009)

I had to buy a copper one and I don't think it gets along very well with the sulfite solution I cleaned it with... :-( I'm going to go back and look for plastic.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2009)

If you guys can find brass fittings, they play a lot better with the sulfites and are a bit beefier than the plastic. Some feel brass isn't good for wine, but contact time is minimal so I don't see any problem with it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2009)

Joan, I know that, I was talking about the actual bubbles!



Brew shops will have these T fittings for splitting beer and gas lines.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 15, 2009)

Just now found all the plastic elbows, tee's, fittings, hoses and clampsI need at my Ace Hardware store. Hope this helps anyone seaching for this. Check your local Ace.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 15, 2009)

looking great!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 28, 2009)

To Wayne who said "I have one of the medical vacuum pumps</span>
that I got off of Ebay for $50 - used it for the first time to degass
and it worked great. I have a question for those who use this - after
15 minutes of running there was still a lot of gas coming out but the
unit seemed to be getting hot and it occurred to me that in its
intended use it was probably not ever used that long so I turned it off
-I was wondering how long people run these for? "

Wayne I am looking for a better pump set up, and i happenned to call FloTech to see if they had any solutions for me.....i thought of your question when i heard his reply to me

Flotech ha pumps that are stainless steel and oil free which is what i was looking for...however he made a very important point and it may apply to the pump you and others have purchased....the flo tech pumps require the water that flows thru their pumps to lubricate the seals and can even do so when the unit heats and turns the water to steam

he said this ...also..wine does NOT have the same lubricating powers and over time the unit will heat excessvely and ruin the seals


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2009)

Al the volume of wine you want to pump will dictate your pump requirements. I believe a better choice for you would be a Surflo diaphram pump. They have a half inch threaded outlet and inlet. That won't handle a large volume but will move several gallons a minute gently. It won't vacuum degas, but if you are like me, the larger batches of grape wine don't need degassing like the carboys do.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with Rich, and have tried desperately to beat that into the heads of people at Winepress when I kept hearing"why do you people degas your wine"! Kit wines need degassing and wines made from grapes that get pressed dont. I would imagine a white wine from grapes would though but most of them over there are making red wine. All I know is my pump hasnt gotten warm yet.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 28, 2009)

i have had pumps get too hot...and this is the one item i really need to upgrade on.....there is so much to consider including being gentle on the wine ....let alone speed

i have been all over the web today....all the pumps have some issue let alone the price issue.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2009)

Im sure with the volume you will be doing you are going to want to spend the extra$ and do it once and do it right. Thats my modo! Like a lawnmower or chainsaw, I wont buy a cheap o. My next door neighbor bought a cheap o after i bought my Husqu. 5 years ago. Hes had that 1 in the shop 2 years in a row and last year bought another new cheap o and at the end of the season whn we were cleaning up all the leaves with the baggers, his new 1 starting giving out.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 28, 2009)

thats my issue





need good, am cheap!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you looking for a must pump or a transfer pump? The transfer pumps are much cheaper, but won't transfer the must full of seeds and skins. The must pumps transfer wine and the chunky stuff but cost a whole lot more. What about the air driven diaphram pumps? They only do juice, but will handle larger volumes and are moderately priced.


http://www.ingersollrandproducts.com/IS/Product.aspx-am_en-3883


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks Rich....sites like Ingersoll is where i am at now...looked at macmaster-carr.com last nite and a few others

i am looking only for a transfer pump..i can get by without a must pump for now because i can handle using five gallon buckets from the primary into the press ( for another year anyway)


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2009)

So the Surflo diaphragm pump at 3 gpm would be too slow? It is a very cost effective pump at under a hundred bucks and pumps 150 to 200 gallons per hour gently. That is faster than the vacuum pumps and you can get it battery or AC.They have Viton seals and will pump chemicals, so wine is no problem. Morewine sells that one along with the faster more (lots more) expensive models.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 29, 2009)

well, i called Ingersoll, they pointed to me to a distributor Burt Processing who has pointed me towards a Masterflex IP series 950-3010 plus i have to buy the tubing....no clogs can occur in a pump like this unless its in the tube...diaphragm pumps can have the need to be disassembled

there are two catches..it ALSO is only 3 gallons p minute...not bad for carboys..but my 50 and 70 gallon aging vessels will take time and 15-20 minutes exposed to Oxygen...so i would need to find a way to minimize that...second issue..price...1500+ for the pump...100$+ for their food grade tubing that has the correct tensile strength for this pump and its a fifty foot roll


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2009)

A simple screen in the Surflo eliminates clogs also. If you draw off the bottom of the tank through an inlet, you won't be exposed to air. You can also dump some argon or nitrogen on the wine and it will settle along with the wine as you pump it. If you want larger tubing than you can get at your local home brew shop, find a dairy supply truck or store. They carry bulk food grade tubing in a couple sizes.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't you just hate to see a really neat wine making setup??


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Al, you don't really need to worry about the tensile strength of the tubing. That only becomes a factor if you are pumping into pressure. Since you will be pumping into an open vessel against only atmospheric pressure standard racking tubing is sufficient. While the wine is in the inlet tubing/pump/outlet tubing it is not exposed to air, so the time of pumping is not a factor.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Peter...not seeing the pump the fellow was trying to sell me, i did not know how fragile it is.....i guess i am having a problem committing to his 1500+ price for 3 gallons a minute anyway...but i did like that it was an ip pump..no moving parts touched the wine....and 3 gallons p/ min is not the worst thing in the world

i gotta do something...had my fist wine spill last night in the winery...watched dollars flow....that was a big ouch!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no! I think that qualifies as alcohol abuse too...

Seriously though - ouch is right. So sorry that happened.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2009)

Al, check out this site.http://www.prosperocorp.biz/


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks Wade...believe it or not i called them yesterday...each time no one answered..i called the NY branch......this pump thing has me a bit discombobulated.....i have had a couple of pumps and was unhappy w each...so i don't want to make a mistake this time

i am TEMPTED to get a sump pump and drop into the tanks





i was looking online at a Marchisio system and the google search said George had it...bit it was not there when i went to the site


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Al what pumps did you have that didn't work well so we can learn from your experience?


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 30, 2009)

none from online....just local food grade pumps found at local non wine related places.....had issues w overheating and terrible time staying primed..at some point you give up and start using buckets and pitchers......or just pouring from carboys....and my all time favorite...using a bottle filler tilted to every way but hell  and then go drink some wine ( the filler always clogs )

oh..my second favorite thing is when you just give up....kick the carboy or barrel..and go drink some wine (problem is you get nothing done)


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2009)

I know I am beating a dog to death here but take some tubing and fit a screen on the end to filter seeds out. Attach that to a male fitting stuck into the inlet of a Surflo 3 gpm pump. Put a second male nipple on the outlet and attach some more tubing to that end. Put a racking cane on that end and place it in the receiving vessel. Turn the self priming diaphragm pump on and transfer to it. If you have a screen on the intake, the pump will not plug up. The hard part is finding a filtering intake screen, but they are out there at most hardware stores. I may have to rig mine up soon just to show you it really is very simple. Sometimes we look for a more elaborate fix than is needed.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope you get it worked out, maybe you just need a winch and gravity!


----------



## ratflinger (Dec 31, 2009)

wade said:


> Hope you get it worked out, maybe you just need a winch and gravity!




Would that be a wench or a winch? Either one will work, but one of the two may require coaxing.


----------



## Steve B (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a batch going and was going to bottle and I put a plastic wrap on the carboy with a rubber band and it started to inflated so I new I had to degass, I hadnt seen any activity in the air lock for a long time and figured it was degassed, but not so my wife has a vacuum thing for food bags so I rigged it up and HOLY COW it works just like its supposed to I never imagined there was sooooo much air in there I am awful I didnt just bottle and think I was good.Explosions inside the house are never good


----------



## ratflinger (Jan 1, 2010)

Steve B said:


> I got a batch going and was going to bottle and I put a plastic wrap on the carboy with a rubber band and it started to inflated so I new I had to degass, I hadnt seen any activity in the air lock for a long time and figured it was degassed, but not so my wife has a vacuum thing for food bags so I rigged it up and HOLY COW it works just like its supposed to I never imagined there was sooooo much air in there I am awful I didnt just bottle and think I was good.Explosions inside the house are never good




Yah, this is why I decided to go vacuum. I have a nice Argentine Malbec that when poured has some fine bubbles around the edge of the wine. I stirred this up well &amp; even bulk aged it for a about 3 mo but still had gas problems. I anticipate no more of that noise.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2010)

Trapped gas inside of wine wont blow a cork or a bottle, it will just yield a fizzy wine.


----------

